# To port or not to port ?



## jonstar (Feb 16, 2009)

I am thinking about porting my P229. I have been told that it significantly reduced the kick when firing allowing you to keep the pistol more centered on target allowing for more accurate shots in rapid succession.

I understand that there are other things to consider such as front sight getting dirty (i have a night sight up there), The loss of bullet velocity, and the ever popular "the fire coming out will kill your night vision". Having fired a gun at night before, I can tell you that weather the flash comes out of the top of the slide or the end of the barrel, it is going to have the same effect so this does not concern me.

Just looking for some other opinions out there... has anyone done it ?


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

You can get a ported barrel which is a tad longer. That will move the porting out beyond the sight and allow you tow switch back to stock later too.

efk firedragon has some.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

The biggest issue with ported barrels in a defensive gun, is getting burned if you have to shoot from "retention" in a defensive situation. In a extreme close-quarters fight (a high probability), many trainers teach the shooter to shoot with the gun tight in to the rib cage, right out of the holster. This position allows decent accuracy for point-shooting, while keeping the BG from taking your gun from you. If the frame of the gun is against your rib cage, the barrel of the gun is somewhere under your chin. If the top of the barrel is ported, those hot gasses and still-burning powder end up.... under your chin.

Try shooting a ported gun with a piece of cardboard about 12-18 inches above the barrel. The gasses CAN tear the cardboard in half... At a minimum, they'll scorch it...

This is the best arguement against a ported gun for defensive shooting. As a range toy... They work.

JW


----------



## wproctwproct (Mar 5, 2008)

It's a personal thing, some lovem, some hatem. I have just never been fond of ported handguns, particularly semi-autos. Makes the gun dirtier and louder to shoot. I just wouldn't have mine ported. Just one man's opinion.


----------



## 10-Ring (Feb 25, 2008)

jonstar said:


> I am thinking about porting my P229. I have been told that it significantly reduced the kick when firing allowing you to keep the pistol more centered on target allowing for more accurate shots in rapid succession.
> 
> I understand that there are other things to consider such as front sight getting dirty (i have a night sight up there), The loss of bullet velocity, and the ever popular "the fire coming out will kill your night vision". Having fired a gun at night before, I can tell you that weather the flash comes out of the top of the slide or the end of the barrel, it is going to have the same effect so this does not concern me.
> 
> Just looking for some other opinions out there... has anyone done it ?


I saw a P229R the gun store, I'm not sure who did the porting but the porting was in a "V" pattern. This might be something to look in to?


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

*Jeff is the man..*

I always learn something new from Jeff..Jeff you are the man..:smt1099


----------



## wcnthree (Oct 26, 2008)

*EFK Firedragon*



jonstar said:


> I am thinking about porting my P229. I have been told that it significantly reduced the kick when firing allowing you to keep the pistol more centered on target allowing for more accurate shots in rapid succession.
> 
> I understand that there are other things to consider such as front sight getting dirty (i have a night sight up there), The loss of bullet velocity, and the ever popular "the fire coming out will kill your night vision". Having fired a gun at night before, I can tell you that weather the flash comes out of the top of the slide or the end of the barrel, it is going to have the same effect so this does not concern me.
> 
> Just looking for some other opinions out there... has anyone done it ?




I've got a 9mm conversion ported barrel on the way, you might also check out their slide recoil/return assemblies. I'll post a picture when I receive the barrel.

http://www.efkfiredragon.com/

Good Luck

Butch
Arizona

ps: sorry will not allow me to post pictures, for what its worth I like the ported barrel its approximatly 3/4 inches longer It definitly reduces muzzle rise.


----------

